# Winter steelhead



## steelhead101 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm thinking about doing some fishing around the Marquette area for some steal, the chocolate I hear is good anyone have advice for the area?

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You are in the UP once you are N of the 45th just about every stream or river gets a steelhead run of sorts. You just have to do some exploring. The more that you do some exploring the more good fishing spots that you will find. Good Luck fishing


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

One good place to try near you would be that river coming out of Lk Independence. Good Luck


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I fish there a lot. Sounds like they're all going to be locked up this year for winter. Better bust out the ice fishing gear.


----------



## steelhead101 (Mar 10, 2012)

What do you mean locked out? You mean iced out right? Anyways might be better to try some ice fishing but the mouth of the river is no good either ? 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

steelhead101 said:


> What do you mean locked out? You mean iced out right? Anyways might be better to try some ice fishing but the mouth of the river is no good either ?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah ice. I say locked when the river is locked with ice.

It probably depends on the river that you're talking about. I don't ice fish so I can't say if the mouth would be good. On the choc I bet the ice is only going to be thick enough to think it's good to stand on. I'm not a local so I can't say for sure. Try some of the bays maybe. I'll be looking for open water when I'm up next. If there's none I'll be snowmobiling.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

There is little if any in the UP anymore. If you want the chromers they lurk under the ice in 4 to 15 fow off from the river mouths, I will clue you it is one of the most fun fish that you can pull through an ice hole.


----------



## iced one (Jan 19, 2011)

Robert Holmes said:


> There is little if any in the UP anymore. If you want the chromers they lurk under the ice in 4 to 15 fow off from the river mouths, I will clue you it is one of the most fun fish that you can pull through an ice hole.


Can you even get out on the ice near any river mouths off of superior? Besides the one that starts with an A out near Munising?


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Go to Lake Michigan. There should be some ice some places off of Superior.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, I heard on the news today that ice is breaking up on a couple of the EUP rivers causing flooding. The next time I can go out is Jan 1 so it looks like I might be heading for Lake Michigan to try it. Steelhead can be caught in pretty shallow water in the winter so it is just a matter of changing locations and giving it a try.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Everywhere I have been in the EUP has at least 18 inches of ice. I would say that now is the time to try steelhead fishing off from river mouths if you want to catch steelhead. Be prepared to spend a little time at it because it is not like perch fishing. You either get them you don't but once you find them it is worth going back again.


----------



## steelhead101 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks I'm used to the lower part of Michigan and fishing the ausable where I dont think I've ever seen it froze up. Maybe I'll try some river mouths ice fishing.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

I fished in the Marquette area twice this week. I caught a nice coho hen and a freind got a coho male. Pretty slow overall, but it sure is nice to see some open water. I am going again tonight to a stream that usually has a good number of winter steel.


----------



## steelhead101 (Mar 10, 2012)

Pm me if you feel like helping a kid out I'll keep her quiet 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

Fished Monday night and found one nice skipper. Also caught 4 browns with one being pretty nice. Coho and steelie spawn is what we used. I forgot to buy crawlers. Water was low and clear, but the fish were pretty active. Ill send you a PM steelhead.


----------



## steelhead101 (Mar 10, 2012)

thanks pm received


----------

